# SV Giuliana Sinks



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Here is a link









Kilmore Quay RNLI rescues four people from sinking yacht 50 miles off the coast | RNLI







rnli.org





Supposed to be a Grand Soli or something. They claim 46' but I saw triple spreaders.

Anyway, lost steering, took a tow, started taking on water, took on emergency pump, could not keep up, 4 people taken off, boat sunk.

My GUESS is they hit something disabling the rudder, then the tow made the problem worse. Maybe the rudder fell out??


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I recall a poster from a boat named Guillana some years back... I thought they were in Portugal or the Spanish coast.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

SanderO said:


> I recall a poster from a boat named Guillana some years back... I thought they were in Portugal or the Spanish coast.


I think the name of the sailnet member you're referring to is Giulietta. IIRC, his boat was a custom built racer about 35', also named Giulietta. Many of us learned a lot from his discussions..


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Expensive boats. A 46 would be $1m


----------



## Steve Bateman (Aug 10, 2016)

Sad guess its another blow for spade rudders.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

They are nice boats - but not quite as pricey as Mark thinks. I was looking at getting one, they are sleek Italian designed vessels that are just elegant. I decided to look elsewhere because the finish on those I looked at wasn't great.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

SanderO said:


> I recall a poster from a boat named Guillana some years back... I thought they were in Portugal or the Spanish coast.


Alex aka Guiletta whom was a great addition to SN but different boat... As mentioned


----------

